# BC Northern Lights Bloombox Grow CannaBiogen Destroyer! :D



## djslinkk (Jul 10, 2012)

A buddy of mine bought a Bloombox Royale and decided to let me do the first grow so that he could get a general idea of what to do. Being new to grow cabinets, I decided to go all out. Now I'm at week 4 of flower, and thought I'd share what I've got so far! As far as the cost of one of these bad boys, I definitely think that I'll be purchasing one, and I figure I can offset the cost within a year.

If it's between a 1/2Z and a Z a plant every 10 weeks or 5 harvests a year in SOG mode.

And if its 400 a Z for round numbers, which I'll knock down to 300 to offset consumables (electrcity, bulbs, nutes, and gizmos)

Then 300*5*4.5 (min) = $6750 or 300*5*9 (max) = $13,500

So if the outlay is $3500 the payback is between 3 and 6 months if the  assumptions are right and the demand or need for the product exists

In my experience all projects with a 1 year or under payback go forward!

Anyways, on to the pictures!

The stretch has been kind of a pain in the @ss to deal with, but I figure that it was to be expected starting from seed. Now I've got a mother plant going in the veg chamber, so the clones shouldn't get to be so tall. I threw up some chicken wire attached to suction cups up top, hopefully this will help a little bit.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 10, 2012)

:ciao:* djslinkk*, hope all is growing well with you and yours. Mind if I pull up my beanbag chair and watch the :icon_smile: grass grow...?

And we just discuss the growing of the mj here, nothing else, ya dig?

eace: n' :bongin:rips,

7greeneyes


----------



## mikeydean (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a bloombox also!! Never sat down and crunched the numbers but thanks. i told the wife that it would pay for its self...how did you attach the chicken wire? could you post a pic of that???   good luck   :hubba:


----------



## djslinkk (Jul 10, 2012)

@mikeydean, I attached it with suction cups and paper clips! I'm not currently at home but I have a picture showing it. And @7GreenEyes, thank you! I actually used to be a member on this site but I imagine I was removed for inactivity after almost 2 years. I do apologize if I broke any rules, but I wanted to go ahead and show how it financially works out before all of the naysayers ripped me on the cost lol


----------

